# Outcast Rods



## Blaksand2 (Oct 1, 2018)

I have two Outcast rods, if anyone is interested. One is Pewter and the other is Chameleon. 220.00 each. I'll be in Buxton Friday


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Length, models, and ratings?


----------



## Blaksand2 (Oct 1, 2018)

Sorry about that.....they are for casting at 12'6", and are rated for 8 and bait. Both were built by Wayne Fowlkes


----------



## Blaksand2 (Oct 1, 2018)

Price reduced to 200.00 Each


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Are the two pieces equal lengths? Can you post or PM some pics please.


----------



## Blaksand2 (Oct 1, 2018)

*OutCast Rods*



Blaksand2 said:


> I have two Outcast rods, if anyone is interested. One is Pewter and the other is Chameleon. 220.00 each. I'll be in Buxton Friday


Out Cast Rods Sold.


----------

